# Maxdata Pro 6100x geht nicht mehr an...



## Crys (25. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte mein altes Maxdata Pro 6100x Notebook mit in den Urlaub nehmen, als Zwischenspeicher für Filme Fotos usw..
Gestern wollte ich meine Musik auf das Notebook machen, und wurde gleich von der Windows Starthilfe empfangen....
Ich hab ausversehen die falsche Option ausgewält und kurzerhand die Esc-Taste betätigt.
Ergebnis: Notebook geht aus und nicht mehr an.
Ich hab erst mal geguckt, ob das Netzteil rausgeflogen ist, da der Akku komplett leer war, wäre es ja logisc, das es nicht mehr an geht. Das Netzteil war aber eingesteckt und auch sonst alles in ordnung. Dann hab ich nach dem Arbeitspeicher geschaut, alles i.O. ,und dann überprüft ob was durchgeschmort ist, auch nichts. 
Das Notebook gibt keinen Ton von sich. Wenn ich das Netzteil einstecke lädt auch der Akku nicht mehr. Os ist Win 7 Beta (hatte keine XP Lizenz mehr...).


Danke schonmal im voraus....

Edit: Kann das NT kamputt sein, und wenn wie kann ich das prüfen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2009)

das is schon seltsam, denn egal was man als eingabeaufforderung eingibt: ANGEHEN muss ein PC/laptop trotzdem. 

hast du den powerschalter auch mal länger gedrückt gehalten? ises vlt. nur ein sleep-modus, den mir ESC oder ENTEr beenden kannst?

aber an sich sollte trotzdem ne LED oder so an sein, erst recht wenn du nen akku drinhast und netzteil zum aufladen dran...

netzteil prüfen kannst du - ohne kleinere elektronikkenntnisse und meßgerät - nicht ohne ein notebook, dass die gleiche spannung und steckerform hat. aber ich sag mal so: wenn das netzteil an ner steckdose ist muss es nach ner weile ein bisschen warm werden, auch wenn das laptop nicht angeschlossen ist - wenn das NICHT so ist, dann isses 100pro hin.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (25. August 2009)

Windows kills Laptop! Das wäre die Richtige Threadüberschrift! 

BTT:

Haste schon mal geschaut ob eventuell der CPU-Lüfter verdreckt ist??


----------



## Crys (26. August 2009)

Das mit dem CPU Lüfter kann nicht sein, den dann würden ja zumindest die Power-LED angehen. Der Ruhezustand ist eine gute Idee, hab ich auch überprüft geht aber net
Danke aber trotzdem für die Vorschläge.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

gibt es den hersteller denn überhaupt noch? wenn ja, dann vlt mal schauen und nachfragen, ob man irgendwo ne art komplett-reset machen kann.


----------



## Crys (26. August 2009)

Maxdata gibt es noch, aber die Stellen nur noch Server und so Zeug für Unternehmen her. Von Laptops fällt auf der seite kein Wort


----------



## 1821984 (26. August 2009)

Was ist denn mit dem Pinn oder hebel, der geschaltet werden soll, wenn der deckel zu ist? Hackt der vielleicht? Weil ein Notebook anmachen, wenn der deckel zu ist, ist auch für den Hersteller unlogisch. Außer der Startknopf ist seitlich dran. Schau da mal nach.

Vielleicht ist auch der Akku tiefentladen, aber dann müsste eigentlich ein Bluescreen kommen. Lass das Netzteil mal ne nacht dran und versuch ihn dann zu starten.


----------



## Intelfan (26. August 2009)

So spontan zu den vorschlägen der anderen würd ich noch zwei ursachen ins rennen werfen:

Vllt ist der Kontakt von der Ladebuchse zum Mainboard unterbrochen wegen einer kalten lötstelle oder iwo anders is eine kalte lötstelle

oder

der Powerschalter schließt nicht richtig den Stromkreis. Bei meinem 7 ajhre altem lappi war der taster auch iA...

Hoffe konnte dir helfen...

MFG 
Intelfan


----------



## Crys (27. August 2009)

Also verklemmt ist der Power-Schaltzer nicht, der ist auch nicht mechanisch. Das mit der kalten lötstelle oder das der Powerschalter defekt ist würde ich gern überprüfen, wie mach ich das am blödsten?
Ich glaub das Notebook hin


----------



## Intelfan (27. August 2009)

Es ist sehr seltsam, das windows was damit zu tun haben soll. Mit der kalten lötstelle ist das ziemlich kompliziert zu testen.. Das einzige was ich wüsste, ist ein bisschen am stecker zum notebokk zu wackeln, vllt funzt dann was. Da das LAptop GAR nichts macht, scheint es etwas mit der Stromversorgung zu sein. In der Chip hab ich ma was gesehen, die haben das Notebook komplett zerlegt, dann mit einem Heißöuftfön n paar min über die Platine gefuchtelt. Dadurch können(!) die Lötstellen aufschmelzen und wieder kontakt bekommen. Für anfänger ist das allerdings etwas riskant. Evtl wenns dir das laptop noch wert ist zum örtlichen PCHändler bringen und überprüfen lassen. Aus der ferne sind solche diagnosen schwierig.

Viel Glück
MFG Intelfan


----------

